# Review: Raijintek Triton



## Estacado7706 (22. März 2016)

RAIJINTEK TRITON 240​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: http://www.raijintek.com/





Raijintek ist ein noch recht junges Unternehmen mit der Ambition sich zu einer globalen Marke zu entwickeln und mit ihren Produkten, wie sie selbst in ihrer Kurzzusammenfassung angeben, die Zukunft der IT- und Lifestyle-Produkte mit zu formen. Allerdings ist das erst kurz zurückliegende Gründungsdatum kein Anhaltspunkt für die Erfahrungspalette, die in Entwicklung und Design der Produkte einfließen. Viele Gründungsmitglieder stammen nicht nur aus der Branche, sondern von Größen, die den Markt über Jahre mitgeprägt haben. Bei Raijintek verfolgen sie nun das Ziel als Firma besser zu sein. Dies erstreckt sich über die gesamte Palette. Angefangen bei den Produkten bis hin zum Endsupport. 

So dürfte es auch nicht verwundern, dass auch bei ihrer ersten AIO-Serie, mit dem Namen Triton, keine kleinen Brötchen gebacken werden. "Best performing, expandable and most user friedly AIO liquid cooling system at the market" ist eine gewagte Aussage und stellt zugleich den ersten Satz in der Vorstellung der Serie und der Verpackung dar. Wer solch mutigen Angaben macht muss sich natürlich auch an ihnen messen lassen. Daher wurde im Laufe dieses Tests stets darauf geschaut, ob dieser Satz eine treffende Kurzbeschreibung, oder doch nur ein schaler Spruch aus dem Repertoire einer Marketingagentur ist.
Interessant ist dies vor Allem im Hinblick darauf, dass es im Preissegment der Triton bei 75, bzw 90€ (Ohne, bzw mit Lüftern) quasi keine ernst zu nehmende Konkurrenz im 240mm-Bereich gibt.


Inhalte

1. Spezifikationen
2. Inhalt und Komponenten
3. Installation, Erweiterbarkeit und Individualisierung
4. Leistungsvergleich
5. Houston, wir haben ein Problem
6. Langzeittauglichkeit
7. Fazit
​


----------



## Estacado7706 (22. März 2016)

Technische Spezifikationen


Allgemein



Vorgefüllte Kühlflüssigkeitsmenge|350ml
Kompatible Sockel (Intel)|775, 115x, 1366, 201x
Kompatible Sockel (AMD)|AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, FM1, FM2, FM2+
Gewicht|1,5 kg
Pumpeneinheit



Maße|38  x 39 x 56
Q-max|120L/Stunde
Lautstärke (max)|20 d(B)A
Geschwindigkeit|3000 rpm @ 12V
Legenserwartung|50.000 Stunden (> 5,5 Jahre)
Leistung|4W

Material Waterblock|Kupfer
Radiator



Maße|275 x 120 x 32
Material|Aluminium


----------



## Estacado7706 (23. März 2016)

Inhalt und Komponenten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuerst sei erwähnt, dass Raijintak den potentiellen Käufer bei allen Modellen der Triton-Reihe vor eine Wahl stellt. Man kann sich für die normalen Versionen entscheiden (Mit 140, 240, 280 oder 360 mm Radiator) oder für eine sogenannte Core-Version. Letztere zeichnet sich schlichtweg dadurch aus, dass keine Lüfter im Lieferumfang inbegriffen sind. Eine kleine, aber durchaus sinnvolle, Überlegung, bedenkt man,  dass es keine Seltenheit ist die Standardlüfter zu tauschen. Sei es zu Gunsten der Lautstärke, Leistung, des bevorzugten Herstellers, oder nur aus optischen Gründen (z.B. LED Versionen). In einem solchen Fall spart man sich bei einer Triton Core nun einfach das Geld für Lüfter, die man sowieso nicht nutzen würde. Für die Tests wurde genau dies getan, da auf Grund der Vergleichbarkeit alle AIOs die gleichen Lüfter verpasst bekamen. Daher ist in obigem Bild der Inhalt der Triton 240 Core zu sehen.


Selbstverständlich befindet sich im Lieferumfang die vorgefüllte AIO. Der Vollständigkeit halber sei wähnt, dass der Füllstand mehr als hinreichend ist, so dass man keine Angst haben muss kurz nach Einbau, oder gar vorher, auffüllen zu müssen. Zudem finden sich in dem beiliegenden Päckchen nicht näher bezeichnete Wärmeleitpaste, ein Spatel zum Auftragen dieser (Wer schon einmal versucht hat beispielsweise die beiliegende Paste einer Cooler Master Nepton ohne Hilfsmittel zu verteilen wird sich hier freuen), 8 30mm Lüfterschrauben, 8 6mm Schrauben zum Befestigen des Radiators im Gehäuse, 3 Fläschchen mit gefärbter Kühlflüssigkeit, sowie allen nötigen Teilen zum Befestigen auf der CPU. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Triton Installation Guide

Hierbei gibt es jedoch eine Besonderheit: Es gibt keine separaten Brackets für Intel- und AMD-Sockel. Mitgeliefert werden einzig ein Bracket mit verschiedenen Bohrungen. Dies könnte ein erster Hinweis darauf sein, dass hier der Preis nicht auf Kosten der Leistung gedrückt, sondern durch intelligentes Design niedrig gehalten wurde.

Der Radiator




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹

Auf den ersten Blick wird die Verarbeitung solide und wertig. Mit 6 verbogenen Finnen kommt er sogar in besserer Verfassung an, als die Radiatoren anderer Hersteller, die für Produktfotos herangezogen werden. Direkt ins Auge springt zudem die relativ hohe Finnendichte, bzw -Anzahl. Diese ist sogar noch ein Stück höher, als bei anderen Topmodellen. Dies kann zwar die maximale Kühlleistung verbessern, im Gegenzug aber auch dafür Sorge tragen, dass sie in niedrigen Drehzahlbereichen der Lüfter leidet. Hier scheint diese Gratwanderung zu Gunsten der Maximalleistung vollzogen worden zu sein.

Das Herz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Zentrum einer jeden Wasserkühlung stehen Pumpe und Waterblock. Verglichen mit anderen Komplettwasserkühlungen dürfte hier sofort die Größe des Ganzen ins Auge fallen. Abseits der Optik, dank der zwei integrierten LEDs, die die gefärbte Kühlflüssigkeit zur Geltung bringen sollen, hat dies einen rein praktisch Grund. Andere AIO Modelle sind komplett versiegelt und zielen am Ende (z.B. durch die verwendeten Schlauchmaterialien) darauf ab ein Ausschwitzen von Flüssigkeit an allen möglichen Stellen auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren. Durch diesen geringen Verlust muss keine große Reserve an Kühlflüssigkeit vorhanden sein, so dass man sich im Zentrum auf Pumpe und Waterblock reduzieren kann.
Bei der Triton soll jedoch stets die Möglichkeit gewahrt bleiben Komponenten zu tauschen, so dass ein solcher Ansatz nicht praktikabel wäre. Daher ist der kleine Würfel, der gleichzeitig Pumpe und Waterblock beheimatet, im Falle der Triton zudem ein kleines Reservoir, an dem auch sichtbar ist, wenn die Kühlflüssigkeit zur Neige geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: www.Raijintek.com

Das gesamte Pumpengehäuse besteht aus Acrylglas (Plexiglas), welches durch seine Neigung wenig bis keine Färbung anzunehmen und nicht trübe zu werden wohl als optimales Material angesehen wurde, um diesen Würfel optisch ein Wenig aufzubessern. Dank der LEDs sorgt er so für ein Wenig Farbe im Gehäuse und kann, dank der verschiedenen Färbeoptionen im Zentrum vieler möglicher Designs stehen, statt als purer Klotz, aus beispielsweise undurchsichtigem Plastik, eher triste Stimmung zu verbreiten.

Allerdings birgt Acrylglas einen großen Nachteil, der beachtet werden sollte. Es reagiert nicht gerade günstig auf Biegespannungen. Auf die Dimensionen des Würfels reicht eine 2 mm-Biegung, um Risse, und im Weiteren einen Bruch, zu erzeugen. Bei normalem Gebrauch dürfte dies zwar nie der Fall sein, aber man sollte beim Befestigen von Schläuchen (sollte man sie einmal tauschen) und der Füllöffnung Vorsicht walten lassen und aufhören zu drehen, sobald der Widerstand da ist. Für die Befestigung am Bracket gilt hier eine alte Handwerkerweisheit im Besonderen Fall: Nicht anziehen, bis Wasser kommt. ​


----------



## Estacado7706 (23. März 2016)

Installation, Erweiterbarkeit und Individualisierung


Schon während der Installation zeigen sich Unterschiede zu anderen Komplettwasserkühlungen. Möchte man den Radiator nicht im oberen Gehäusebereich anbringen, oder besteht hierzu keine Möglichkeit, stoßen manche AIOs schnell an ihre Grenzen. In den meisten Fällen sind die Schläuche zwischen 290 und 310 mm lang. Eine der größten Ausnahmen ist hier NZXT mit 400mm bei der Kraken X61. Mehr als ausreichend für eine CPUnahe Installation. Zum Leidwesen der mitgetesteten Konkurrenz in diesem Falle handelte es sich beim Gehäuse jedoch um ein Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Edition. Ergo bleiben nur die Installationsoptionen in der Front, oder im Bodenbereich. Bei der Wunschinstallation unten können nun mehrere Faktoren zusammenspielen, die in Summe ein eher suboptimales Ergebnis erzeugen: Die möglicherweise verwendeten PET-Schläuche (Betrifft nicht alle Hersteller), die das Ausdunsten verringern sollen sind relativ steif, bzw unflexibler, als die PVC-Versionen der Triton. Zudem sorgen die relativ niedrigen Pumpenelemente (In vielen Fällen basierend auf dem Asetek-Patent) für eine Anschlussposition in geringer Höhe. Und zu guter Letzt sind die Schlauchlängen häufig sehr knapp bemessen und können bei handelsüblichen AIOs nicht angepasst werden (z.B. durch Tausch). Das Ergebnis ist in folgendem Bild (Dargestellt: Testsystem mit Cooler Master Nepton 240M) gut erkennbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man leicht sieht sind die Schläuche in diesem Falle an ihrer Belastungsgrenze, straff an der Grafikkarte anliegend, und auf lange Sicht sicherlich nicht ihre Lebenserwartung begünstigend beansprucht. Dieses Problem trifft u.a. Modelle von Cooler Master, Corsair. Erstere durch die relativ steifen, letztere dank der sehr knapp bemessenen Schlauchlängen. Es besteht zwar stets die Option selbst Hand anzulegen, aber im Falle eines Fehlschlags ist die Garantie dahin und nichts geht mehr.

Und die Triton? Simpel: Ähnlich der NZXT Kraken sind die Schläuche mit lockeren 400 mm ausreichend dimensioniert, um im Testsystem eine problemlose Installation zu ermöglichen. Durch die zudem höhere Anschlussposition an der Pumpeneinheit gewinnt man zusätzlich Spielraum. Keine Spannungen, keine Knicke und am Ende der Installation ist der Stresspegel noch unten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch ist das Define R5 natürlich ein Midi Gehäuse und in Punkto Höhe nicht das Maß der Dinge. Sollte in einer größeren Gehäuse ebenfalls ein solches Problem auftreten sind im Grunde alle handelsüblichen AIOs nicht mehr in der Lage die Wünsche zu bedienen. Nicht so die bei der Triton. Sie ist als erweiterbar konzipiert und für 10€ (Man befindet sich dann nach wie vor unter den Preisen einer H100i, oder Nepton 240M) bekommt man 2 Meter der hauseigenen Schläuche. Mehr als genug für jede Gehäusegröße. Natürlich können auch Interessenten befriedigt werden, die ihren Radiator gerne in einer Kühltruhe im Nebenzimmer lagern würden. Es muss nur mehr Schlauchmaterial eingeplant werden.

Gleichzeitig ist man jedoch nicht auf Raijintek selbst als Anlaufstelle für Erweiterungen angewiesen. Alle Elemente liegen in Standardmaßen vor, so dass bei fast allen Anbietern von DIY-Lösungen Schläuche, Hardtubes, oder gar ein zusätzliches Reservoir (Für all Diejenigen, die befürchten es nicht zu bemerken, wenn der Nachfüllzeitpunkt des kleinen Reservoirs gekommen ist) bezogen und genutzt werden können. 

Eben diese Erweiterbarkeit bringt es auch mit sich, dass selbst in kleinen Gehäusen quasi 360er Radiatoren betrieben werden können. Hierfür müssen nur ein 240er und ein 120er hintereinander in den Loop geschoben werden. Dafür muss jedoch keine passende Stelle für einen 360er Radiator vorhanden sein. Und wenn man die Kühlleistung schon so steigern kann dürfte auch niemand mehr einen Hinderungsgrund darin sehen, einen zusätzlichen GPU Waterblock ins Spiel zu bringen, oder die RAM  Riegel zu kühlen. Man erhält somit alle Möglichkeiten einer DIY Kühllösung, ohne aber alles von Null aufbauen zu müssen.

Die Farben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: www.raijintek.com

Haben wir nun unsere Wasserkühlung installiert, eventuell nach unserem Geschmack PVC Schläuche gegen Hardtubes getauscht und 4 zusätzliche Radiatoren in den Loop eingebaut stehen wir vor der letzten Frage, die es zu beantworten gilt, ehe das System in Betrieb genommen wird: Welche Farbe sollen wir nehmen?
Raijintek liefert relativ kleine Fläschchen mit rot-, grün- und blau gefärbtem Kühlmittel. Offen bleibt die Frage, wieso ausgerechnet Geld nicht verfügbar ist. Wünsche nach Lumineszenzen, UV-Farben oder Extrem Schrillen Farbtönen sind dagegen verständlicherweise aus Kostengründen nicht im Standard erfüllbar. Aber es steht jedem Anwender frei sich die Farbe seiner Wahl auch außerhalb des Lieferumfangs auszuwählen.

Man sollte jedoch nicht dem Trugschluss erliegen anzunehmen, dass der niedrige Preis bedeutet, dass bei den Farben gespart wurde. Deren Intensität ist durchaus bemerkenswert und man sollte, sofern man keinen kräftigen, reinen Farbton erzeugen möchte, durchaus tropfenweise anfangen. Bei dem Versuch die Farbintensität der Zotac GTX 780 Ti AMP! Lüfter zu treffen ist genau dieses Problem aufgetreten. Nachfolgend die Restmenge der roten Farbe nach dem Einfüllen und das Ergebnis.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Estacado7706 (23. März 2016)

Leistungsvergleich

Natürlich darf kein Test eines Kühlsystems ohne eine Prüfung der Leistung auskommen. Vor Allem nicht, wenn besagtes System damit beworben wird, das Beste am Markt zu sein. Verständlicherweise konnten nicht alle aktuell verfügbaren AIOs in diesen Test mit einbezogen werden, allerdings wurden mit der Cooler Master Nepton 240M ein solider Repräsentant des 240mm Segmentes und mit der Corsair H100i einer der stärkeren Vertreter, der sich fast ausschließlich 280er Versionen geschlagen geben muss, ausgewählt.

Für einen möglichst fairen Vergleich wurden alle Radiatoren mit zwei be quiet! Silent Wings 2 bestückt und als Wärmeleitpaste für alle AIOs die altbekannte Arctic MX-4 verwendet. Somit sind sämtliche Unterschiede nur noch vom Design, der Konstruktion und Qualität der Komponenten abhängig.

*Das Testsystem*


CPU|AMD FX 8350
Mainboard|ASUS Sabertooth 990 FX R2.0
RAM|16GB G.Skill Sniper (4 x 4)
Gehäuse|Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Edition
Für die Tests wurde jeweils die Kühlleistung bei maximaler Leistung verglichen. Hierfür wurden nach jeweils drei Durchläufen á 30 Minuten mit Prime 95 die maximal erreichten Temperaturen (Core und Package) festgehalten und am Ende gemittelt.  Zudem wurde die Raumtemperatur auf 19°C gehalten und zur Sicherheit permanent einen Meter neben dem Gehäuse gemessen, um Abweichungen mit Auswirkungen auf die Ergebnisse erkennen zu können. Da es derlei nicht gab wird hier auf eine Angabe der Delta-Temperaturen verzichtet.


Als lockeren Start durften alle drei Kandidaten sich eine Runde bei Standardwerten austoben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein guter Auftakt, der hoffen lässt Wie man leicht sieht platzieren sich sowohl die Triton, als auch die H100i deutlich vor der Nepton 240M.  Der Vorspruch der Triton auf Platz zwei ist jedoch mit 1.4 Kelvin sehr knapp, so dass es im weiteren Verlauf durchaus spannend werden kann.




Runde 2: 4200 MHz @ 1.3 Volt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der kleine Anstieg der Anforderungen bestätigt die ersten Ergebnisse. Die Differenz zwischen H100i und Triton beträgt jetzt jedoch schon 1.6 Kelvin.



Runde 3: 4500 MHz @ 1.4 Volt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um die 4500 MHz zu erreichen müssen nun die Spannungen etwas angehoben werden. 1.4 Volt bescheren beim vorliegenden Chip ein stabiles Ergebnis, aber auch Einiges mehr an Abwärme. Temperaturanstiege um bis zu 10 Kelvin wären hier keine Überraschung. Überraschend hingegen ist, dass sich das Feld etwas streut. Das Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen verwandelt sich immer mehr in einen Start-Ziel-Sieg. Der Vorsprung der Triton vor der H100i beträgt nun 2.5 Kelvin. Der Puffer zur Nepton 240M ist von anfänglichen 4.7 Kelvin auf  9 Kelvin angestiegen.


Finale: 4800 MHz @ 1.48 Volt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Endspiel. Für stabile Ergebnisse der CPU waren hier 1.48 Volt nötig. Nochmals ein gravierender Anstieg in allen Bereichen, auch der Wärmeentwicklung. Hier ist man weit jenseits der Grenzen, die man einem Luftkühler zumuten möchte und auch nicht alle AIOs können sich hier behaupten.


Bekannt war, dass die H100i mit ihrer Aufgabe wächst und an Boden gegenüber der Nepton 240M gewinnt, je stärker sie beansprucht wird. Dieser Faktor ließ, zumindest am Anfang, noch alles offen. Doch auch die Triton hat offenbar diese Eigenschaft, zudem in einem ausgeprägteren Maße. Die Werte legen zudem die Vermutung nahe, vergleicht man verschiedenste Ranglisten aktueller AIOs, dass es aktuell nur AIOs mit 280mm Radiator geben dürfte, die die Ergebnisse schlagen können.
​


----------



## Estacado7706 (23. März 2016)

Houston, wir haben ein Problem

Wie eingangs erwähnt muss sich Raijintek nicht nur an der Kühlleistung der Triton messen lassen, sondern auch an ihren anderen Aussagen. Im Falle von Anwenderfreundlichkeit endet diese sehr häufig dort, wo der Support beginnt. Der Ein oder Andere hat sicherlich schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man herstellerseitig gerne an die jeweiligen Händler verwiesen, oder eine Mitschuld am Defekt unterstellt wird. Daher habe ich zum Abschluss keiner Tests auch den Raijintek Support im Hinblick auf die Triton unter die Lupe genommen. Hierfür habe ich die, meiner Meinung nach, einfachste Stelle gewählt, die bei falscher Handhabung kaputt gehen kann: Das Acrylglas.

Am 10.03.2016 ging also ein Ticket an die Supportabteilung. Alles natürlich mit falschem Namen, Telefon und einer extra hierfür angelegten Mailadresse. Mein fiktives Problem war wie folgt: Beim Basteln an der Triton, damit ein GPU Waterblock und ein zweiter Radiator mit ins Spiel kommen kann habe ich offenbar an den Anschlüssen der Schläuche etwas falsch gemacht. Jedenfalls war im Anschluss ein Sprung im Acrylglas und meine nagelneue Triton ist nun unbrauchbar. Zudem verweigere mir der Händler jegliche Hilfe. Mit diesen kargen Informationen ging das Ticket gegen Mitternacht raus und wurde direkt am Folgetag um 9:30 beantwortet. Der erste Inhalt war etwas kurz, aber es war keine Negativmeldung:



> Hallo xxx,
> Vielen Dank für deine Info und Email. Hast du denn einen Kaufnachweis für die Triton?



Da dies zu einfach wäre war meine Antwort etwas kryptisch und besagte sinngemäß: irgendwo vermutlich schon.

Nach einem Wochenende voller Spannung erhielt ich dann nach dem Beginn der neuen Woche eine Antwort, die mich dann doch überrascht hat. Ohne Bilder des Defektes, ohne Kaufnachweis (und ohne Nachweis, dass ich überhaupt eine Triton besitze) wurde mir angeboten eine neue Pumpeneinheit zu bekommen. Für 30€. Dies mag nun zwar nicht wie der Support des Jahres klingen, aber bedenkt man, dass dieses Teil einzeln im Normalfall nicht zum Kauf verfügbar ist und, nach meiner Aussage, ich das Ding schlichtweg selbst zerstört hatte, war nicht nur die Reaktionszeit, sondern auch das Angebot generell sehr gut. Beendet wurde diese Supportantwort im Übrigen mit den Worten "ist das ok?", was mich im Nachhinein vermuten lässt, dass eventuell noch Spielraum gewesen wäre, man sich aber in jedem Fall erkundigen wollte, ob der Kunde zu frieden ist. Alles in Allem ist zu vermuten, dass im Falle eines Hardwaredefektes ebenfalls eine für den Kunden optimale Lösung gesucht werden wird.

Wer nun dies nicht beachtlich findet sei gerne eingeladen bei u.a. MSI anzufragen, ob die Möglichkeit besteht die Abdeckung einer Grafikkarte separat als Ersatz zu kaufen. Es ist, wie ich leidlich erfahren musste, schlichtweg unmöglich.​


----------



## Estacado7706 (24. März 2016)

Langzeittauglichkeit


Ein einfacher Testbericht kann natürlich keine Auskunft darüber geben, wie sich ein Produkt in 2 Monaten oder gar Jahren verhalten wird, ob die Leistung mit der Zeit leiden kann, oder ob eine häufige Benutzung, bzw Beanspruchung, sich auf die Lebenserwartung auswirken kann. Dies gilt jedoch für alle AIOs und kann daher nur an Hand von Daten zum Rücklauf und Anwenderermeldungen (und auch dann nur grob) ermittelt werden.

Was man jedoch prüfen kann ist, wie Komponenten auf mechanische Arbeiten reagieren. Im Falle der Triton, die als erweiterbare Wasserkühlung mit einer separaten Öffnung zum Nachfüllen konzipiert ist heißt dies, dass die Gewinde durchaus damit leben müssen regelmäßig benutzt zu werden. Um abschätzen zu können, ob man sie sicher auch noch nach 100 Refills und Umbauten nutzen kann wurden die Verschlüsse der Schläuche und der Nachfüllöffnung jeweils 50.000 mal in Richtung "auf" und "zu" gedreht. Glücklicherweise musste dies nicht von Hand geschehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier zu sehen, im Besonderen in der letzten Abbildung (rote Markierungen), sind die Kratzer und Abriebe, verursacht durch die Einspannung der Verschlüsse. In Summe jedoch haben alle die an sie gestellten Aufgaben gut überstanden. Es gibt keine Probleme bei der Abdichtung, oder gar nicht mehr funktionstüchtige Gewinde. Man darf also annehmen, dass auch bei wöchentlichen Restrukturierungen eines Kühlssystems auf Tritonbasis auf lange Sicht keine Probleme zu erwarten sein dürften.
​


----------



## Estacado7706 (24. März 2016)

Fazit


Die Raijintek Triton ist, im herkömmlichen Sinne, keine Konkurrenz zu geschlossenen Wasserkühlungen anderer Hersteller. Allein durch ihre Erweiterbarkeit ist sie jedem geschlossenen System überlegen. Kleine Systeme ohne Platz für einen 240mm Radiator, dafür mit solchen für mehrere 140mm Versionen können ebenso ordentlich gekühlt werden wir große Tower mit genug Raum für mehrere Radiatoren in einem großen Loop.
Dass jedoch auch ihre Grundleistung die der Konkurrenz überflügeln kann ist bemerkenswert. Aktuell kann zwar nur vermutet werden, wie sich die 280 und 360er Versionen verhalten, es ist jedoch mehr als wahrscheinlich, dass sie sich ebenso gut zu ihren Pendant platzieren, wie es die 240er Version tut. All dies zu Preisen, die teilweise deutlich unter denen der wirklichen Konkurrenz (in Punkto Leistung) angesiedelt sind, jedoch ohne billig verarbeitet oder qualitativ mangelhaft zu sein.

Die eingangs gestellte Frage nach der Vertretbarkeit des Marketingspruches auf Verpackung und Homepage kann nur mit einem deutlichen "Ja" beantwortet werden. Hinzuzufügen wäre jedoch der Punkt, dass es sich nicht um eine handelsübliche, geschlossene, AIO handelt, sondern vielmehr um ein kleines, vormontiertes und vorgefülltes, System zum Einstieg in DIY Kühlungen. Ohne Aufwand hat man schon ein System zur Kühlung der CPU. Mit wenig Mehraufwand, und einem schon vorgefertigten Grundgerüst, sollte eine Erweiterung des Loops auch für Anfänger spielend möglich sein, jedoch ohne den Frust und die Ängst, die ein Start in Einzelteilen mit sich bringt. Zusätzliche Radiatoren, GPU-Waterblock, Hardtubes, oder ein zusätzliches Reservoir sind nur einige Beispiele, die sofort umsetzbar wären. Und sollte einem die Leistung der 120 L/h Pumpe dereinst für gewünschte Projekte nicht mehr ausreichen, müssen nur Waterblock, Pumpe und Reservoir gekauft und in den bestehenden Loop gesetzt, werden.

Sollte es dann doch einmal zu einem Problem kommen steht man zudem nicht alleine da und kann mit einem fairen und entgegenkommenden Support, schon allein vom Hersteller, rechnen.


Als Positivpunkte lassen sich also festhalten:

Leistung
Erweiterbarkeit
Preis
Support


Das einzig wirklich auffindbare Manko ist zudem gleichzeitig ein Pluspunkt. Das Plexiglasgehäuse, mit den integrierten LEDs, kann rein optisch in vielen Systemen ein tolles Bild abgeben und problemlos in jedes gewünschte Farbschema integriert werden, oder dieses sogar, verglichen mit geschlossenen AIOs, die meist nur einen einfarbigen, leuchtenden, Schriftzug besitzen, aufwerten. Zudem ist der Füllstand des Minireservoirs jederzeit überprüfbar.
Leider ist die Konstruktion, durch die Materialeigenschaften des Glases,  anfällig gegen Anwenderfehler. Ein zu festes Montieren auf dem Sockel, oder ein Anziehen der Verschlüsse mit einer Zange sind nicht ratsam. Haarrisse oder Sprünge und gar Brüche sind möglich und, wenn sie auftreten, keine Freude.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulsnap (4. April 2016)

Falls ich es überlesen habe bitte ich um Verzeihung. Es sollte noch erwähnt werden das die Garantie erlischt wenn man die beigelegten Farben hinzugibt.



> **Hinweis:* Da es sich bei einer Kompaktwasserkühlung um einen  geschlossenen Kreislauf handelt und eine Undichtigkeit nicht nur die  AiO-Wasserkühlung, sondern auch die gesamte restliche Hardware im PC  gefährden könnte, kann das unsachgemäß durchgeführte Einfüllen der  Farbzusätze ins Reservoir die Herstellergarantie seitens Raijintek  verwirken!



"unsachgemäß" ist hier der springende Punkt. Wer legt fest was "unsachgemäß" ist?


----------



## tony_raijintek (4. April 2016)

Ich weiss nicht woher Sie das angeblich haben, so ist das allerdings nicht... solange man die Tinten nimmt die von uns mitgeliefert werden bleibt die Garantie erhalten... insofern man Fremdartikel / -produkte hernimmt dann erlischt die Garantie, wie zum beispiel Mayhems Pastel, etc....


----------



## Soulsnap (4. April 2016)

Dieser Hinweis steht in diversen Shops in der Artikelbeschreibung.

Reviews bestätigen das ganze:



> Kommen wir nun zu einem Punkt, der für diejenigen Nutzer interessant  sein dürfte, die bereits ihre Glysantin Mischung parat haben, um die  Triton Wasserkühlung neu zu befüllen. Obwohl auf dem Karton mehrere Male  auf die Nachfüllbarkeit des Systems hingewiesen wird, ist dieses  Verfahren von Raijintek nicht über die Garantie/Gewährleistung  abgedeckt. Lediglich eine Abbildung zum Nachfüllvorgang zeigt die  Möglichkeit, dass man das System beispielsweise mit einem fetzigen  neon-pinken Kühlmittel befüllen kann.
> 
> Auch hat Raijintek offensichtlich nicht mal Vertrauen in die  mitgelieferten Nachfüllflaschen und schließt bei deren Nutzung ebenfalls  Garantie/Gewährleistungsansprüche aus.
> 
> An dieser Stelle hätte man, zumindest beim Einsatz des hauseigenen  Kühlmittels, die Gewährleistung/Garantie bestehen lassen können. Denn  nicht geeignete Kühlmittel hinterlassen ohnehin eindeutige Spuren im  System, die dann im Ernstfall immer noch als Garantiefall abgelehnt  werden könnten.



Raijintek Triton Test Aufbau, Design und sonstige Features

Zusätzlich noch dieser Hinweis auf der Raijintek eigenen Produktseite:



> 6.RAIJINTEK haftet nicht für die drei  farbigen Flaschen im Beipack. Die Verunreinigung anderer Komponenten  durch falsche Handhabung, oder falscher Befüllung sind in keinster Weise  mit Garantieansprüchen abgesichert.



Ist halt etwas umständlich ausgedrückt, so dass man den Satz verscheiden interpretieren kann.

RAIJINTEK


----------



## Estacado7706 (4. April 2016)

Ich geh mal ganz stark davon aus, dass in dem verlinkten Review ebenso genau dieser Punkt 6 der Vorsichtsmaßnahmen (bzw Punkt 7 im Handbuch) gemeint ist falsch gelesen, bzw interpretiert wurde.
Es wird schlichtweg nicht dafür gehaftet, wenn der Anwender sich das Zeug beispielsweise über sein Shirt kippt und die Farbe nicht mehr weg bekommt. Ebenso wird falsche Handhabung ausgeschlossen. Falsche Handhabung ist meist all das, was der gesunde Menschenverstand einem schon als falsch aufzeigt. 
Da fallen so schöne Dinge drunter wie "Einfüllen des Färbemittels bei voll befülltem Tank, was dann zum Überlaufen führt und das Board unter Wasser setzt".  Ebenso dazugehören können Sachen wie "Ich fand Glitter in der Kühlflüssigkeit voll toll, nun ist die Pumpe kaputt."
Solche Klauseln müssen einfach enthalten sein, denn wenn man einen Laden verklagen kann, weil man sich an seinem heißen Kaffee verbrannt hat (und gewinnt), dann ist jede zusätzliche Absicherung Gold wert. Daher steht dort ja auch, dass u.a. die CPU kaputt gehen kann, wenn man das Produkt falsch installiert. (Was wieder nur eine Absicherung dagegen ist, dass jemand z.b. keinen Strom an die Pumpe bringt oder oder oder)


----------



## Captain_Bedal (4. April 2016)

An sich ein sehr netter Test. Leider fehlt mir der Punkt Lautstärke :/

Aber sonst sehr gelungen und gut bebildert.


----------



## Soulsnap (4. April 2016)

Estacado7706 schrieb:


> Solche Klauseln müssen einfach enthalten sein, denn wenn man einen Laden verklagen kann, weil man sich an seinem heißen Kaffee verbrannt hat (und gewinnt), dann ist jede zusätzliche Absicherung Gold wert. Daher steht dort ja auch, dass u.a. die CPU kaputt gehen kann, wenn man das Produkt falsch installiert. (Was wieder nur eine Absicherung dagegen ist, dass jemand z.b. keinen Strom an die Pumpe bringt oder oder oder)



Dem Stimme ich zu. Mit einer Einschränkung. Die Klausel ist in diesem Fall nicht eindeutig dahingehend Formuliert, das die Zusätze in Verwendung mit der Triton durch die Garantie abgedeckt sind sondern lässt ein Hintertürchen offen


----------



## xHaru (5. April 2016)

Ist es nicht auch schon zu Rissen des AiO gekommen, wobei Flüssigkeit auf Grafikkarten getropft ist? Ich hab das insbesondere bei der Triton sehr häufig gelesen.


----------



## tony_raijintek (6. April 2016)

Nochmal, von einem Mitglied der Firma, solange man unsere Tintenfläschen sachgemäß einfüllt und unsere Komponenten verwendet und diese nicht auseinanderbaut und fremdteile verwendet bleibt die Garantie erhalten, das heisst:

- Erweiterung auf eigene Verantwortung
- Unser Coolant -> Garantie bleibt erhalten
- Unsere Tinten -> Garantie bleibt erhalten
- Kürzen der Schläuche - Garantie versiebt
- Entfernen der Fittings -> Garantie versiebt


Sollte ich was vergessen haben, oder ihr spezielle Fragen haben, dann schreibt mich einfach an...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. April 2016)

> Das gesamte Pumpengehäuse besteht aus Acrylglas (Plexiglas)


Hier kann Tony sicher genauer sagen, was es ist. Jedenfalls kein anfälliges Acryl. Ich tippe mal auf PP. 

Soweit ich weiß, hatten die ersten Pumpen noch Acryl und da gab es ab und an unschöne Risse. Der aktuelle Kunststoff ist wohl aus dem medizinischen Apparatebau. Aber das werden andere besser wissen.


----------



## SpatteL (6. April 2016)

tony_raijintek schrieb:


> Sollte ich was vergessen haben, oder ihr spezielle Fragen haben, dann schreibt mich einfach an...


Das du das hier nochmal erläuterst ist ja schön und gut, ändert aber nix daran, das es scheinbar auf einigen Seiten(inkl. eurer) missverständlich formuliert ist.

MfG


----------



## tony_raijintek (6. April 2016)

Hallo,


es handelt sich hierbei um medizinisches Acryl... das ist viel robuster und auch nicht so anfällig, die neuen Versionen sind nun im Handel, alte werden nicht mehr verkauft... Bei weiteren Fragen, einfach nur melden!


MFG

Tony


----------



## julianbl (6. April 2016)

Nochmal auf den Bezug mit den Tinten. Alle ab Werk beigefügten Zubehörteile z.B. Fittings oder wie hier die Tinte können !niemals! egal was in den AGBs oder Garantievereinbarungen steht zum Verlust dieser führen. Außer der Hersteller kann beweisen das diese unsachgemäß verwendet wurden z.B. durch zu starkes Anziehen ( dabei muss der Hersteller im Garantiezeitraum bis zu Beweislastumkehr aber darlegen können, das dies nicht durch Fertigungs- oder Materialfehler entstanden ist)

Das ist bei jeder Branche so.  Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe und ab Werk mir einen Wagenheber dazu kaufe.  Gehe ich davon aus das dieser für mein Wagen geeignet ist. Alles andere wäre Irreführung und würde bei Klage, wenn z.B. Der Wagenheber das Gewicht des Autos nicht hält durchgehen.


----------



## shootme55 (7. April 2016)

Sehr schöner Test! Den Punkt Lautstärke kann man wohl eher ignorieren, immerhin sind bei der Core keine Lüter dabei, und die sind vermutlich lauter als die Pumpe.

@Tony: Jetzt mal ganz unter uns Nerds, ist es Zufall dass die Triton der von mir getesteten EXIlusion zum verwechseln ähnlich sieht? Mich würds vor allem betreffend dem verwendeten Materials des Pumpengehäuses interessieren.


----------



## SirBerserk (7. April 2016)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test! Den Punkt Lautstärke kann man wohl eher ignorieren, immerhin sind bei der Core keine Lüter dabei, und die sind vermutlich lauter als die Pumpe.



Das A und O in einem AiO wakü test ist bei mir die pumpenlautstärke, sowohl mit geschlossenem und offenen gehäuse, denn alle pumpen die direkt aufs mainboard geschraubt werden haben dort probleme, manche weniger manche mehr. wenn ein lautstärketest komplett fehlt ist das entweder ein mangel am review oder es deutet darauf hin das die pumpe in dieser disziplin durchgefallen ist, oder ich muss es zumindest annehmen.


----------



## shootme55 (7. April 2016)

SirBerserk schrieb:


> Das A und O in einem AiO wakü test ist bei mir die pumpenlautstärke, sowohl mit geschlossenem und offenen gehäuse, denn alle pumpen die direkt aufs mainboard geschraubt werden haben dort probleme, manche weniger manche mehr. wenn ein lautstärketest komplett fehlt ist das entweder ein mangel am review oder es deutet darauf hin das die pumpe in dieser disziplin durchgefallen ist, oder ich muss es zumindest annehmen.



Jetzt mal ganz blöd gefragt, ich hab nämlich den Vergleich zwischen dieser Kompakt-Wakü und einer normalen Wakü zuhaus stehen, und da ist die Eheim/Innovatek-Pumpe (ich glaub HPPS) mit AGP wesentlich lauter als die Kompakte: Meinst meine Pumpe hat was? Weil die ist bei mir schon zu hören im Gegensatz zur Lepa


----------



## tony_raijintek (7. April 2016)

Hallo shootme55, da das ist auch von uns... nix anderes... selbe Material und so....


----------



## SirBerserk (7. April 2016)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz blöd gefragt, ich hab nämlich den Vergleich zwischen dieser Kompakt-Wakü und einer normalen Wakü zuhaus stehen, und da ist die Eheim/Innovatek-Pumpe (ich glaub HPPS) mit AGP wesentlich lauter als die Kompakte: Meinst meine Pumpe hat was? Weil die ist bei mir schon zu hören im Gegensatz zur Lepa



pumpen muss man entkoppeln. fest montiert werden immer vibrationen übertragen. wenn man eine pumpe hören kann wenn alle lüfter still stehen, dann ist sie zu laut.


----------



## blue-moon42 (7. April 2016)

Ein sehr schönen und ausführlicher Test den ich mal wirklich Wort für Wort gelesen und nicht schnell überflogen habe. Gerade auch deshalb weil  diese Kühllösung(Raijintek) schon länger im Hinterkopf geparkt ist.

Denke mal die etwas größere Version die Mir für mein Big Tower Gehäuse vorschweb steht den Ergebnissen in nichts nach.

Was mich jetzt noch interessiert, muss man sich mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung auseinandersetzen,  oder reicht ein lesen des Handbuchs, falls dabei, aus?

Gruß


----------



## Soulsnap (7. April 2016)

Im Prinzip reicht es das Handbuch zu lesen. Trotzdem schadet es sicher nicht sich etwas mit dem Thema WaKü auseinanderzusetzen, im Gegenteil.


----------



## mad-onion (8. April 2016)

Man findet bzg. der Raijintek Triton Serie (unabhängig von der  Ausführung) ungewöhnlich viele Berichte über Risse im Plexiglas des  Kühlers/Pumpengehäuses/AGBs, durch die nicht selten teure Grafikkarten  und auch Netzteile mit in den Tod gerissen wurden. Solche Berichte  findet man z.B. in Produktbewertungen bei Händlershops, die diese KoWaKü  verkaufen, aber auch in Foren und Blogs.
Seitens Raijintek hat man sich bisher zu der Problematik noch nicht  offiziell geäußert. Wer die mitgelieferte Farbe nutzt, verliert dadurch  wohl angeblich seine Garantie.. das macht wenig Sinn, so wird es aber  mancherorts behauptet.​


----------



## IssaP (8. April 2016)

Also erst eine Seite vorher wurde gesagt, dass es ab sofort nur noch eine neue Version mit medizinischem Acryl gibt welches strapazierfähiger ist. Dass man die Garantie verliert, wenn man die mitgelieferte Tinte benutzt, wurde auch dementiert.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. April 2016)

Nur leider wird das von den Shops nicht immer so gesehen. 

Die SPannungsrisse in den AGBs kommen in 90% der Fälle übrigens daher, das manche die Anschlüsse mit ner Zange bearbeiten. 
Nur blöd das diese verklebt sind.


----------



## mad-onion (8. April 2016)

Ich bin derzeit selbst auf Recherche im Netz unterwegs, da ich mich langsam aber sicherdoch nochmal in richtung Wakü bewegen möchte. Vor jeder Neuanschaffung recherchiere ich ausgiebig, beim Thema Wasser im PC allerdings besonders intensiv.
Wie in vielen Reviews schon erwähnt, ist die Erweiterungsfähigkeit ein besonderer Anreiz. Ich habe bspw. im Moment maximal Platz für einen 240er oder 280er Radiator in der Decke meines CM690 der ersten Generation. einen 240er könnte ich aufgrund der Lochabstände nur an einem Lüfterplatz aufhängen, der Rest wäre freischwebend. Da wäre die frei auswählbare Radiatorausstattung der Triton-Serie schon ein Pluspunkt. 
Wenn da nicht die häufigen Berichte über diese Risse wären, hätte ich meine Entschidung auch schon gefällt. Man weiß nur nie, wie man diese Bewertungen einschätzen soll, es wäre ja nicht übertrieben, anzunehmen dass viele User die Bedienungsanleitung maximal als Comic nutzen und die Bilder dem Text vorziehen. Zu fest angezogene Schraubverbindungen sind sicher ebenso häufig. Sei es nun am CPU-Sockel oder der Pumpe. 
Eine Zange braucht es definitv nicht um die Risse zu erzeugen, da ich beim Einbau einer solchen Wakü (240er Core-Version) selbst anwesend war. auch wurde keine Farbe eingefüllt, trotzdem wurden beim nächsten Öffnen des Rechners nach etwa 5 Wochen 3 Risse entdeckt, die bis dahin zwar noch kein Wasser durchliessen, aber die Wakü so weiter zu betreiben, wäre grober Leichtsinn gewesen. Daher wurde ich angerufen um bei der Suche nach einem Luftkühler zu helfen.
In diesem Fall könnte es maximal sein dass die Sockelbefestigung zu fest angezogen war, kann ich schlecht beurteilen, da ich die Schrauben weder befestigt noch gelöst habe.
Ich habe schon überlegt, ob es eine Alternative wäre, die Pumpe nur als solche zu nutzen, sie auf ein Shoggy-Sandwich am Gehäuseboden zu stellen und einen zusätzlichen CPU-Kühler in den Kreislauf einzubinden, der so schnell nicht undicht wird.
sollte dann etwas auslaufen, bekommt höchstens der Boden unter dem Gehäuse was ab, da die Pumpe dann auf der Montagestelle des Bodenlüfters stände. Aber das habe ich auch wieder verworfen.
sollte es tatsächlich eine neue Revision mit verbessertem Material geben, wäre ich wie sicher auch andere über einen qualifizierten Langzeittest sehr froh.
Mein Vertrauen in diese AGB/Pumpe/Kühler-Kombi ist bis dahin leider unterirdisch.


----------



## mad-onion (8. April 2016)

Eins von vielen Beispielen hier:
Raijintek Triton AiO Wasserkühlung Risse ohne Ende!!!


----------



## Narbennarr (15. April 2016)

Ich finde an deinem Review ziemlich cool, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast den Support zu testen, da ist wirklich fast einzigartig von dir. Toll!

HAst du sie später über den Test aufgeklärt, wie haben sie reagiert?


----------



## Estacado7706 (25. April 2016)

Erst einmal Sorry, dass ich Fragen nich direkt beantworten konnte. Es lag noch ein Wenig mehr auf dem Tisch, das zuerst "hier" geschrien hat.

Zum Thema Lautstärke: Ist, auf Grund wenig vielversprechender Ergebnisse, direkt entfallen. Die Lüfter waren sowieso Ware Dritter, weswegen nur die Pumpe messbar wäre. Im R5 hört man davon schlichtweg nichts und auch sonst ist sie zu ruhig, als dass man sinnvolle Ergebnisse liefern könnte (In Form von beispielsweise einer Aufnahme, auf der man einen Eindruck bekommen kann). dB und dB(A) Angaben bringen ja nicht allen Interessenten etwas und stehen meist sowieso (gerundet) dabei.

Das Thema Risse: Ich habe auch Berichte darüber gelesen, aber offenbar scheint das Problem geringer zu sein, als es den Anschein hat. Die Rücksenden lagen nach Auskunft zwischen 3 und 4%. Da da auch solche Dinge drin sein dürften wie leer gelaufene Pumpen oder zu fest angezogene Schrauben, die dann defekt waren etc ist das gar nicht mal so übel. Die Z87/Z97 Chipsätze von Intel haben, um einen Vergleich zu suchen, teilweise sogar leicht höhere Verlustraten.

Und zum Test des Supports: Als ich eine Antwort hatte, die mich zufrieden gestellt hat, habe ich natürlich Bescheid gegeben. Nicht dass da vllt. ein Mitarbeiter ein Ticket nicht abschließen kann, weil ich nicht mehr reagiere. Die Reaktion darauf war sehr positiv. Offenbar investieren sie viel Zeit da rein und dass das auch getestet wurde war wahrscheinlich eine Bestätigung der Bemühungen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. April 2016)

Läuft die Pumpe über einen 7V Adapter an?


----------



## Estacado7706 (27. April 2016)

Mit 7V läuft sie.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. April 2016)

Danke. Ist bei der Laustärke auch ein deutlicher Unterschied:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sVwY9-_gkpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mad-onion (2. Mai 2016)

Naja, das mit den Rissen ist schon so eine Sache, ich denke dass die häufiger sind als nur bei 4% der Käufer.
wie ich darauf komme?
Oft wird als Ursache (wie auch hier) unsachgemäße Handhabung seitens des  Käufers ins Feld geführt. Das kann ich so leider nicht stehen lassen!
Ich habe soeben das Vorstellungsvideo der Triton von Raijintek auf der  Computex gesehen. Man sollte eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass Mitarbeiter  von Raijintek sachgemäß mit ihren Produkten umgehen, weswegen mich umso  mehr wundert, was ich in dem Video gesehen habe. Aber schaut es euch  ruhig mal selbst an und ihr werdet etwas mit erstaunen feststellen: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ov2_Lvkj0RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na? Habt ihr es gesehen?Macht mal bei 0:32 Min Pause/Standbild..  Selbst  das Vorführmodell (welches ausschliesslich von Raijintek's Mitarbeitern  "sachgemäß" montiert werden konnte) hat Risse im Plexiglasgehäuse!
Das ist der unwiderlegbare Beweis, vom Hersteller selbst erbracht, dass diese Risse ohne Einwirkung des Käufers entstehen! 
Das ist also faktisch ein in Serie produzierter, herstellerseitiger  Konstruktionsfehler! Man beachte mal das Datum des Videos, trotz knapp zwei Jahren Zeit entstehen auch heute noch solche Risse, was  darauf schliessen lässt, dass dieser Konstruktionsfehler zwischenzeitig  nicht behoben wurde, man ersetzt einfach "im Einzelfall" den  entstandenen Schaden. Das ist sicher günstiger als die Produktion zu  optimieren 
Also wem das noch passiert und das Video kennt, kann sich darauf auch  berufen, wenn ihm der Vorwurf unsachgemäßer Handhabung gemacht werden  sollte.


----------



## panos7 (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo!
Habe die Triton 280 schon seit 3 Monaten und wirklich keinerlei Probleme mit Rissen oder Ähnliches gehabt. 
Ich habe sie wirklich "missbraucht", da bei der Installation im 1366 Sockel Probleme mit Kurzschlüssen entstanden sind (im hinteren Bereich der MoBo sind sehr viele Pins, welche in Kontakt mit der Metallplatte zum Kurzschluss geführt haben) und die WaKü vielmals ein- und ausgebaut werden musste.
Dabei habe ich sie vielmals festgeschraubt und wieder ausgebaut.
Meiner Meinung nach sieht sie nicht so  anfällig aus wie überall zu hören ist obwohl es natürlich viele Fälle mit den Produkten der ersten Version gab. 
Meine Triton ist definitiv die Version 2 und das könnte auch der Grund dafür sein, dass sie bruchfester ist.


----------



## Markus55580 (9. Januar 2017)

Hi Leute,

sag mal waren in deiner Triton 240 auch so kleine Fasern im Kühlwasser? Also direkt nach dem auspacken.

LG

Bild hoch geladen:

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170109/bv3t5sjq.jpg


----------



## IssaP (9. Januar 2017)

Normal ist das auf jeden Fall nicht, an deiner Stelle würde ich die zurückschicken.


----------



## Estacado7706 (10. Januar 2017)

Hatte ich auch nicht, aber ich meine, dass ich das schon mal irgendwo gesehen/ gelesen habe. Wenn ich nicht irre, ist das das Frostschutzmittel (oder so), dass nach sehr langem Rumliegen dann abgesetzt ist. Pumpe ne Runde drehen lassen sollte alles beseitigen/ neu mixen.


----------

